# Tgif



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, it's not Friday here, but it is over there so









Been wearing this for the last 17 hours or so, apologies for the shaky pic, need a tripod!

RLT prototype diver


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

just got this 59 Connie back from the spa, has signed crystal, buckle etc, going to wear it for a day before it gets retired to storage


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Sly day off work today so a beater(ish) one for me (the one on the right):










Thanks

deano


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

My SKXA35 today.. Yao hands, sapphire crystal, beadblasted case.. very pleased with how it turned out and it gets much more wrist time than when standard, (couldn't get on with the Seiko hands for some reason). Have a good one Gents.



















Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Today I'll be wearing this.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's mine for today:










Laco Flieger Chronograph, 7750 based of course.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old Sekonda today; one of my first watches - seems so long ago now!

Good weekend everyone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one for me to start the day....

*Citizen AT1070-54L, Cal. 5700*










Have a great one guys


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Joined The Alpha Sub crew this week - under Â£20 delivered from Hong Kong- can't be bad. NO pics yet. Seems reasonable quality and timekeeping is good so far................Date doesn't appear to be rolling over but I may simply have set it out of sync - no really critical as I find it difficult to read so tend not to bother!!

Identical to Heartyparty's


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't been able to take this off all week!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Longines Spirit for me:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing this customised 6309 today - now on a jubilee bracelet with the end links modified to fit the 6309 lug shape. A lot of people have criticised this bracelet for being too flexible & a bit lightweight but it's very comfortable indeed & it suits the watch well I think. This one will be going to Portugal with me next week (I can't bloody wait!!!)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A rare outing....Hamilton Pacer


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll try this for an hour or so this morning, before I have to switch back to my Seiko 5 beater, which I wear 99.9% of the time. Makes me wonder why I collect watches, I only ever seem to wear the beater


















Dark sea diver on desert sand XTR Condor (courtesy of Ricster







)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> A rare outing....Hamilton Pacer


Super cool watch Silver Hawk - weren't these desperately bad time keepers???


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

After nearly 4 months away, I'm still getting re-acquainted with my


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

At work today:










At play tonight:










HAGWE

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Dark Sea Diver this morning:










Cheers


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Still wearing the new 007










Happy Friday

Bruce


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Giving this an outing today as going round the jewellers shops. Like to confuse them. And don't ask why the picture went blue - I don't know


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I wore a bit of history today for a trip to the city...


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Today, Hamilton ETO in rubber strap


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

rondeco said:


>


There's something about 2 register chronos that I REALLY like!! Must be the symmetry I guess?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Giving this some wrist time before it's sold







.










Cheers all and have a great weekend,

Gary


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

This just came i n the post today. Always admired this watch and now that I have one, it's even better in the flesh!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Limes today for me ,some great watches as usual


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am wearing a Seiko


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

potz said:


> You have some really nice watches Jon


Thanks Chris, youve some nice ones too mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> I am wearing a Seiko


SD600m JoT?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

andytyc said:


> This just came i n the post today. Always admired this watch and now that I have one, it's even better in the flesh!


Congrats, that looks superb


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Giving this some wrist time before it's sold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,

What movement is in this?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I love those Limes watches Pugster. They're a great value and have beautiful dials!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I am wearing a Seiko
> ...










I wish!

No, it's a Landmaster SBDX007 ... I have admired this model since handling Paul Mr Crowley's Landmaster









I need to get three links put in the bracelet so I hope SUKL can oblige, for the photo I have used the wet-suit extension to allow it to fit.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John, you really should have had "JoT" on the cuff.  Nice shirt.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Lovely watch JoT. I always liked MrC's Landmaster too - it's the only titanium watch that I'd like to own







I still can't get on with the compass bezel though







!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Only just fired the PC up - very unusual for me









This for today


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Wow a while since you visited John.

That long since I had my LM?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm wearing this customised 6309 today - now on a jubilee bracelet with the end links modified to fit the 6309 lug shape. A lot of people have criticised this bracelet for being too flexible & a bit lightweight but it's very comfortable indeed & it suits the watch well I think. This one will be going to Portugal with me next week (I can't bloody wait!!!)


Looks well good does that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've switched to this







Just arrived today.









It is Jason's fault; he made me buy it. NOS with original brown rally style velvet strap. I quite like it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've switched to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cool is that?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A stunner, are those markers grey or blue? Whatever, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> How cool is that?





MarkF said:


> A stunner, are those markers grey or blue? Whatever, that is gorgeous.


A sort of pale white, Mark.

Well, thank you both! I thought people would hate it.







Another picture of watch and strap.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Well, thank you both! I thought people would hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry - I hate it
















Only kidding.

Cool strap though


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice, reminds me of the Omega Geneve Dynamics.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Nice, reminds me of the Omega Geneve Dynamics.


It was a lot, lot cheaper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the afternoon.....



Mission Timer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've switched to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, that is so cool I`m surprised you don`t get frostbite wearing it


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A second, older, Seiko this afternoon.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today was this one.

This watch was given against the deposit of yur LIP for repair.

The idea was very good, so good that people started to leave old watch and never came back with the one given...

On the dial is mentionned : "Yur watchmaker gives yu time"

Mvt is the famous R 148

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Gone with this today, have to say it's been a long week it took me a few moments to find this thread


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Giving this some wrist time before it's sold
> ...


This one Paul,










Excuse the crap pic, an esa 9162 or Zenith 50.0 (I think). I also found an equally crap pic of the case back inner as well










It's currrently for sale in the sales corner (no flies on me today) with some more info and better pics.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

The one in the middle again for me.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Kienzle is really superb.



Silver Hawk said:


> I've switched to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Difor 200m dive chrono that I got yesterday.


SNAP


















Mike


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I wore this one today:

Seiko 7s26










Cheers

Mark


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Just home, been wearing this all day (thanks Ricster)


















Dave S


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Ocean for me today.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

AndyF said:


> Ocean for me today.


Now that I like ... a lot.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Snap Bareges!

Excellent taste ;-)










enjoy,

hp


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Wear did you get the Okeah AndyF?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hawkey that Kienzle is fantastic.

JoT I don't know what to say about the shirt.

I bet Griff will love it!


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Ventura.

Got the Okeah from the well known purveyors of Russian goods about three years ago.

Think this model is no longer available.

A different version is available though.

I like mine, as it is quite a faithful reproduction of the original.

Andy.


----------

